# Apple TV Set 2013



## Marlin Guy (Apr 8, 2009)

Word is that Apple will introducing its first TV sets as early as 2013.
One analyst on Bloomberg this afternoon said that TV buyers could put off buying new sets with Apple's maiden product on the horizon, and that it's not out of the question for them to capture 10% of the market share in the first year. :eek2:

So, beyond full integration with their other products, what do you think they will wow us with?


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

Besides being an actual TV set, how much different will it be from their current Apple TV box?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

It will have Apple's price tag on it ! :eek2:


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

Brushed aluminum.


----------



## elaclair (Jun 18, 2004)

It'll probably be a 4k display. The "retina" of TV sets........and yeah, with an Apple price tag.


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

It will be great to see if there's anything innovative or creative.

The more new ideas the better, and let the mass market decide if it's compelling or not.

Looking forward to it.


----------



## Marlin Guy (Apr 8, 2009)

I agree, Sixto.
Apple has already crated several brand new markets with their innovations.
Ultimately their innovations benefit us all, whether we buy their products or not.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

If the company will follow their own motto - 'high end only' - with coming new TV sets, then luxury market alreday did show cliff type of business last years. RIP Kuro ....


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

What about the Bose LCD TV?


----------



## dmspen (Dec 1, 2006)

I read an article yesterday that proposes that Microsoft start selling XBOX hardware and software toTV manufacturers to put in TVs. I think we'll see many more 'app' and 'online' functions in TVs. I think we'll also see Kinect type features used for whole house automation along with SIRI type voice control. How much will Apple put into a TV and for what price? Only the future knows.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I don't know, if they do come up with something like this, a quadHD screen with AppleTV functionality, it will be gorgeous but I won't be able to afford it.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

I'm starting to get the impression that when I replace my TV, finding a 2D set with a great picture and no Internet functionality will be hard. I don't need all that, I have a DirecTV DVR and a Roku.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

It'll have Siri.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

dpeters11 said:


> I'm starting to get the impression that when I replace my TV, finding a 2D set with a great picture and no Internet functionality will be hard. I don't need all that, I have a DirecTV DVR and a Roku.


It might even be impossible! But if there are still such sets, they likely won't be cheaper than those that have that, given quality for quality, size, etc.


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

It will probably be a killer TV but we don't replace a TV as often as phones or tablets or computers. It won't be just an Apple TV put in the TV but I still like the separate units at this point.

It will be interesting how it shapes / re-shapes the TV market.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

My wife it told me we needed a bigger TV, I asked her about the Apple set, she just wants bigger


----------

